# Ghost stories/experiences



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Do you believe in ghosts.

Share your stories and experiences


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Just a story, heard in Taipei years ago, that some people swore to. Some years prior there had been a hotel fire with a lot of deaths. The hotel was rebuilt and in business. But each year, on the anniversary of the fire, you could see the faces of horribly burned victims looking back at you from the mirrors...


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Since you asked, no, I don't believe in ghosts.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

The only weird "paranormal" thing I've ever seen was ball lightning on a clear, still night. I had just arrived on campus my freshman year, must have been the first or second night on campus, and I was walking with a friend in a campus diner courtyard. It was flying around behind the trees, and then flew up in the air and disappeared, no sound at all. It only lasted maybe 5 seconds, and my friend did not see it. I still think it was ball lightning though, not a ghost. Although, ball lightning only happens when there is a charge in the atmosphere, which is almost impossible without a storm, which there was none... you never know ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I'll never forget it though, because it was so weird...


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi (Feb 4, 2014)

"There's actually a really quick way to tell if your house is haunted. It isn't."

Jimmy Carr


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I remember about 30 years ago taking my brother's Old English Sheepdog for a walk up a nearby canal towpath which leads to the rear of a village church about two and a half miles out of town. Lovely sunny day and the dog more than happy to get a spot of unexpected exercise. I'd done this same walk numerous times before and always enjoyed it so I thought nothing of doing it again. 

Anyway, we eventually approached the back of the church. I felt weird and so did the dog judging by the sudden yelps and general agitation. The trees on the other bank suddenly looked denser and almost seemed to be pointing their branches accusingly - and even the water to our left seemed darker and more turbulent than before. The whole scene was becoming almost claustrophobic and I also had an overriding feeling that somehow we were being watched even though we appeared to be very much alone. This must have lasted maybe only a few seconds but it was almost like time itself was standing still. 

A little later we crossed the small bridge to the path that took us to the churchyard and everything - even the trees and water - seemed normal again. It was only a few days later that I was told by a friend who lives near the village that the day in question happened to be the anniversary of the death/possible suicide of a young local woman who had been found in that part of the water many years before, and subsequently it was a local tradition that on the anniversary of her death anyone who passes the spot where she died throws a flower, a coin or some other token of remembrance into the water. The fact that I hadn't done so had apparently made her a bit cross. I thought he was winding me up but the date and the item-throwing turned out to be true, even though both were by then largely forgotten by all apart from a few villagers. I still don't believe in ghosts but that was without doubt one of the more unnerving experiences I can recall. 

And yes - I have forgotten what the date was.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

two orbs floated through the living room back in the 80s


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

There's no such thing as ghosts.

Well, that's what my ouija board tells me, anyway.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

I am not sure if I believe in ghosts, but I do believe there are certain presences or energies a (sensitive?) person might sense or even be affected with, but I guess this doesn't say much necessarily


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Nereffid said:


> There's no such thing as ghosts.


I'd prove you wrong, but you have no idea how difficult it is to type on worldly keyboard with spectral hands.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't believe in ghosts, but I do think there are cases of telepathy, or that 'emotional imprints' can be left in a house or other place; or that sensitive people can pick up on vibes.

On the day that Taggart's aunt died at his mother's home, a friend of hers in a hospital ward saw Aunt Kate walking up the ward towards her, before the vision disappeared. 

And if you read Arthur Grimble's 'A Pattern of Islands', he was on a road which the Gilbert & Ellice islanders believed was a route taken by the dead; he saw a man approaching wrapped in a burial mat, and later on found out that a man in the village had died that afternoon.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> I don't believe in ghosts, but I do think there are cases of telepathy, or that 'emotional imprints' can be left in a house or other place; or that sensitive people can pick up on vibes.
> 
> On the day that Taggart's aunt died at his mother's home, a friend of hers in a hospital ward saw Aunt Kate walking up the ward towards her, before the vision disappeared.
> 
> And if you read Arthur Grimble's 'A Pattern of Islands', he was on a road which the Gilbert & Ellice islanders believed was a route taken by the dead; he saw a man approaching wrapped in a burial mat, and later on found out that a man in the village had died that afternoon.


This is actually one of the things I was thinking of when I wrote my post, thanks for sharing


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't believe in ghosts, but something "strange" supposedly happened a few years ago,

It was a cold autumn night, and we were driving through the Wisconsin countryside. My cousins were in the car behind me. Suddenly, out of the woods next to us, a shadow-thing "glided" between the two cars, its eyes piercing red, before vanishing into the night.

At least, that's what my cousins claim. Then again, they're also convinced their neighbor is a serial killer, so everything they say you really have to take with a grain of salt


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Recently I've been having an experience where I'm lying in bed and when I close my eyes I feel something grab my feet and start pulling me off my bed. The second I open my eyes I'm back in my original position. As soon as I close my eyes again it pulls me again. Sometimes sideways and sometimes it lifts me up to the ceiling or pins me against the wall, upside down. It's very unsettling but not quite frightening. And it only happens in the day time if I'm napping in bed or on the couch. One time it pulled me from the bed and started pulling me underneath the bed. I could feel the texture of the carpet as if it were really happening. I spoke with my father and he has similar experiences as well. It's been happening to him for years.

I also had an experience with my wife when we were engaged. It lasted around a week. I won't go into specifics as it's a very long story but I know what I saw and I know what I experienced. It was extremely frightening and extremely real. So yes, I'm a believer.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Does a performance of _Der Fliegende Holländer_ count?


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Hahaha! Everybody knows there's no such thing as ghosts...

Wait, what's that sound? _No, it's a_..._a_...NO, I DIDN'T MEAN IT! _*HELP!* AHHHHhhhhh..._
(screams fade away)


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I haven't experienced one myself, but I won't be foolish and disbelieve something I haven't fully disproven… or care to.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

I have a few I could share, however I'll just give you the first one. 

The first one I have was from when I was 11 or 12. I came home from school and was still in my uniform. It was about 3:00-3:30 in the afternoon or so. I started to watch TV in my bedroom, and closed the door as per usual. Some minutes later, the doorknob on my door starts to turn. Now keep in mind that either my mom or sister would regularly open my door without knocking when they would get home. Anyways, the doorknob keeps turning. As soon as it reached the end of its travel, the door started to open by itself. Not slow, not fast. Just what you would consider the average speed of a door opening. Once the door was fully open, there was nothing there, except a yellow mist hanging in the air. It was about three or so feet off the ground, and about a foot and a half wide. No particular shape to it. I grabbed my rabbit's cage, and ran out of my room fast enough to complete the hundred yard dash in about three seconds. I didn't go back inside the house until my mom got home about an hour later.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Decades ago, I was a small boy at a boarding school in one of the English Home Counties. The younger children lived in an old Victorian Gothic-style manor house, about a mile or so from the main school grounds. This place was huge, over a hundred children boarded there and it was surrounded by about 70 acres of woods which also belonged to the school.

The story was that the family that built it had gone bankrupt for some reason in the last quarter of the 19th century and it was sold at auction to a lady in a wheelchair. No lifts (elevators) in those days so she travelled between the floors of the house in a dumb waiter, which was operated by a servant using a rope on a pulley. On each floor, there was a bricked up doorway directly above or below a similar bricked up doorway on the other floors and these were said to have been the entrances for each floor to the dumb waiter.

Apparently one day, when the lady was on the top floor, a careless servant accidentally let go of the rope and the lady fell the full length of the dumb waiter into the cellars below, which extended well beneath the house itself (I can vouch for this as I sneaked down there a couple of times). The lady was tragically killed.

Bear in mind that I heard this story before the event that I will now relate occurred.

One night in November (can't remember the exact date) about 11pm, everyone was in bed as it was after lights out and talking or being out of bed was a punishable offence. My room mates were asleep but I hadn't yet dropped off.

Suddenly, there was a loud, piercing scream from across the corridor outside my room, exactly where the bricked-up entrance to the dumb waiter was. It quickly faded away but, to this day, I will swear that it was the scream, not of a boy, but of an adult woman and one of absolute terror. My roommates were awoken by it, other boys spilled out of their rooms to investigate and even my housemaster and some of the staff appeared within a few minutes, having also heard it from their quarters on the other side of the building.

Of course, we were accused of making the noise and being out of bed after lights out by some teachers but my housemaster agreed that he had also heard it and it could not have been any of us as he agreed it sounded like an adult woman.

Eventually everything settled down and everyone went back to bed but I have always wondered whether what so many people heard was a ghostly echo of that poor lady's last trip down the dumb waiter, 100 years or more after it actually took place.

I have no other explanation and neither did anyone else. This is the only experience of this kind that I have ever had.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i play with tarot cards


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Shared recently by my ophthalmologist, a sober Chinese lady with young children. This had just happened and she was obviously still shaken up.

She had travelled to Houston with her husband and kids to visit relatives. They had found a good deal for a hotel and booked a suite, so she had her own bedroom with its own bath.

Late at night, the bathroom lights started to turn on and off by themselves. She went and got her husband, who checked it out and couldn’t find anything wrong. He suggested she close the bathroom door and they would have staff check it out in the morning.

So she went back to bed and was almost asleep when a loud voice, very close and very clear, spoke into her ear: “Move over!” Suddenly she couldn’t move and could barely breathe. It felt like all the air was driven out of her by a great weight. She was terrified.

The feeling faded after a while. She reported it to the desk staff in the morning. Although they weren’t aware of any historical events that might have caused such things, they said that some cleaning people tried to avoid certain floors because of similar experiences.


----------

